# PFC200 und KNX mit Alexa steuern



## Andre Heiti (27 Januar 2018)

Hallo liebe Kollegen,

ich habe in meinem Eigenheim eine _PFC200 _(Firmware Version 02.05.23) _inkl. KNX Klemme_ (753-646). Ich bin Elektroingenieur und hab das mehr oder weniger alles selbst gebastelt. In den nächsten Wochen möchte ich eine Sprachsteuerung über Alexa nachrüsten. Dabei habe ich mich im Internet ein wenig umgesehen und mehr oder weniger drei Varianten gefunden.

*Variante 1: Wago Direktanbindung*
  Ich habe gesehen, dass auf der Hannover Messe bereits Wago selber eine Alexa Anbindung aufgebaut hatte. Leider finde ich auf der Wago Seite außer diesen Link (https://www.wago.com/de/automatisierungstechnik/sps-mqtt-iot) nicht viel. Keine Anleitung oder Tutorial etc. Im Internet findet man über Youtube ein Video auf Englisch wo erklärt wird wie ich das machen muss. Leider aber ohne Quellcodes.
*Was müsste ich also nachrüsten:*
  Ich habe aktuell kein E-Cockpit und müsste ein Firmwareupdate durchführen. Der PFS200 scheint das zu können. Ein E-Cockpit werde ich mir jedoch auf Dauer eh zu legen, da ich mir eine neue Web-Visu bauen möchte.
*Zwischenstand:*
  Kosten: gering (weil ich es auf Dauer eh haben will)
  Aufwand: hoch

*Variante 2: Anbindung über KNX*
  Einige Hersteller haben Alexa/KNX Gateways auf dem Markt, wo ich direkt auf das KNX schreiben muss. Den Aufwand schätze ich mal als gering(er) ein, nur bin ich da nicht so flexible wie ich es direkt in der Steuerung währe. 
*Was müsste ich also nachrüsten:*
  1xKNX Gateway
*Zwischenstand:*
  Kosten: mittel
  Aufwand: mittel

*Variante 3: Anbindung über Drittanbieter wie IP-Symcon*
  IP-Symcon gibt es bereits als Skill auf der Alexa, so dass man quasi nichts mehr programmieren muss. Zusätzlich wird dieser Skill immer weiterentwickelt und öffnet mir auch die Tür in andere Bereiche von Smart Home. Um zur Wago zu kommen, müsste ich allerdings einen Ethernet/Modbus Wandler von Symcon kaufen und eine Art Vertrag für die Subskriptions eingehen.
*Was müsste ich also nachrüsten:*
  1xEthernet/Modbus Wandler Zwischenstand:
  1xSubskriptions Lizenz
*Zwischenstand:*
  Kosten: hoch
  Aufwand: gering

  Ich würde gerne eure Meinungen dazu hören, vielleicht hat der ein oder andere auch schon die Funktionalitäten umgesetzt und kann mir ein paar Tipps bzw. Links schicken.
  Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe.

  Gruß André


----------



## Blockmove (28 Januar 2018)

Nimm einen Raspi und installiere openhab drauf.
Damit (und mit viel Zeit) kannst du so ziemlich alles für ca. 50€ Kosten erschlagen.


----------



## Andre Heiti (28 Januar 2018)

Hey 
ich muss zugeben, dass ich über den Einsatz eines Rasperry Pi noch gar nicht nachgedacht habe.
Ich hab mir die Möglichkeiten da mal angesehen. Tendenziell scheint es ja mehrere zu geben Openhab aber auch Home Assistant.
@Blockmove Hast du selber schon mit Openhab gearbeitet? Ist das empfehlenswert?


----------



## Blockmove (28 Januar 2018)

Andre Heiti schrieb:


> @Blockmove Hast du selber schon mit Openhab gearbeitet? Ist das empfehlenswert?



Es gibt x verschiedene Homeautomation-Lösungen für den Raspi.
Ich hab seit mehr als 10 Jahren IP-Symcon im Einsatz und bin zufrieden damit.
Gelegentlich schau ich aber über den Tellerrand und teste andere Lösungen.
Jede Lösung hat ihre Eigenheiten, Schwächen und Stärken. Hängt auch viel von den persönlichen Vorlieben ab.
Ich will da eigentlich keine eindeutige Empfehlung aussprechen.
Alexa-Anbindung und Modbus können eigentlich die meisten.
Mit openhab lässt sich deine Anforderung verhältnismässig schnell umsetzen.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## SPS_A (28 Januar 2018)

Ich habe selbst einmal testweise eine alte WAGO mittels Modbus zu openHAB verbunden, und von dort mit einem Echo Dot zur Sprachsteuerung. Der Aufwand lag bei etwa einer halben Stunde, bis ich die Merker in der SPS mittels Alexa steuern konnte. Fand das ganze sehr leicht realisierbar, zumal openHAB 2 eine sehr übersichtliche und intuitive Konfiuration mittels Browser erlaubt.


----------



## Lex (8 Februar 2018)

Hallo alle zusammen,

ich selbst habe mir auch schon überlegt wie dies zu realisieren ist und finde zu einem die Lösung von "SPS_A" gut, vor allem wenn es sich wirklich in nur einer halben Stunde realisieren lässt. 
Jedoch gehe ich stark davon aus, dass man beide Systeme gut kennen und im programmieren fit sein muss. Denke das spricht nicht jeden User hier an.
Als kleine Anregung dafür denke ich, dass es nochmal einfacher ist dies über eine KNX Schnittstelle zu realisieren. Habe seit geraumer Zeit dieses Produkt hier gefunden:

AppModule:

http://www.bab-tec.de/index.php/app-module.html

Dieses Modul kann durch Apps von deren Market ( https://www.bab-appmarket.de/de/ ), mit einigen Funktionen (derzeitig und in Zukunft hoffentlich immer mehr) erweitert werden. Das tolle daran ist, das diese Module eine "KNX-IP-Router" Funktion integriert hat. 

Momentan (Stand 08.02.2018 ) ist dieses AppModule vom Hersteller direkt mit ALEXA vorinstalliert. Diese App würde eigentlich 59,49€ NETTO kosten, die man sich derzeitig beim kauf dieses AppModule spart. Ich erwähne es deswegen, da das AppModule vor ein paar Monaten mit der Sonos App angeboten wurde. Denke das ändert sich auch wieder in einer gewissen Zeit. Den Komfort denn man jedoch dadurch als (Anfänger) erhält, muss jedoch mit Geld entschädigt werden (gegenüber der anderen Lösung von SPS_A).  
Meiner Meinung nach ist dies "fast nahezu" ein Plug&Play Produkt und einfach zu konfigurieren.
Bin jedoch derzeitig noch nicht dazu gekommen es komplett zu Testen.

Wollte dies allen anderen als TIPP mal mitteilen.

P.S.: Falls sich jemand schon damit zufälligerweise auseinander gesetzt hat, würde ich mich über Infos und realisierte Programme freuen. Noch besser wäre es, wenn diese Programme öffentlich für jeden hier zu zugänglich wäre.

Gruß Lex


----------



## strgalt (14 Februar 2018)

Andre Heiti schrieb:


> Um zur Wago zu kommen, müsste ich allerdings einen Ethernet/Modbus Wandler von Symcon kaufen und eine Art Vertrag für die Subskriptions eingehen.



Hi,

meines Erachtens brauchst du beides nicht!
Wozu einen Ethernet/Modbus Wandler? Beide Geräte sprechen Modbus IP.
Subskriptions brauchst du nur, wenn du irgendwas updaten willst, was aber nicht unbedingt notwendig sein sollte.
Und wenn dann sind es max. 40€, ansonsten läuft es wie gesagt ja auch ohne Subskription.

strgalt


----------

